# This would make me love laundry LOL



## Ozarkgal (Jan 2, 2013)

layful:


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 2, 2013)

I heard that, LOL!


----------



## Elzee (Jan 3, 2013)

Well, that is the first time I heard that. But what a risk in bumping our heads, getting dizzy and rattling our brains.


----------



## SifuPhil (Jan 4, 2013)

Elzee said:


> Well, that is the first time I heard that. But what a risk in bumping our heads, getting dizzy and rattling our brains.



I already _ran_ that risk being married for 15 years.


----------



## Ozarkgal (Jan 4, 2013)

Well, I guess that method of shrinking and getting the wrinkles out is not for me.  I doubt I could stuff my fat butt past the door.  If I did somehow manage to, you would have to call 911 to get me out...not a pretty sight in my mind...LOL


----------



## mermaid (Jan 7, 2013)

Washing machine..what's a washing machine!!!


----------



## Ozarkgal (Jan 7, 2013)

Oh..LOL..I wish I didn't know...refer to my post today on the "What I miss about being young" thread.


----------

